# Finding for FIFA 13 CD key



## anas5 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi guys,
I am looking for a FIFA 13 CD Key for PC. Please don't give me the website link, please write it and give me as soon as possible.


----------



## anas5 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry if I have posted in the wrong forum, but please help me out


----------



## Xadraz (Oct 8, 2012)

It should be on your CD case ?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You still have another thread waiting for you to reply - http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f59/laptop-shuts-down-when-playing-games-661370.html

CD keys are unique, one per game, so we won't be providing you with an illegal one. Check your CD case or contact EA Support. Thread closed.


----------

